# Would you buy at Massanutten?



## jamstew (Mar 14, 2009)

It looks like the MF are pretty low and that you can pick up 4BR LO fairly reasonably. I wouldn't personally use it but was wondering what kind of trader it is and when the best time to reserve a floating week would be if it trades well. TIA

Jamie


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought I had seen where MF had gone up.

I may have been mistaken---TUGgers----can you give advice?

We were at Massanutten last fall, and I came back thinking that I would look at resales there.

I seem to think that a spike in MF made me less interested.

Then again---my memory isn't what it used to be==== 

Pat


----------



## janej (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, MF has gone up from $460 in 2008 to $590+ in 2009.  I bought a 4 bedroom at Summit last year.  We live less than 2 hours away and enjoy going there.  I found the first weeks to go are July 4th and Xmas.  It is not too hard to get a red week.  Consider it is an easy trade into Massanutten, I don't expect them to be great traders.  But I have not tried to exchange yet.  I would not buy just to trade.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 15, 2009)

janej said:


> Yes, MF has gone up from $460 in 2008 to $590+ in 2009.  I bought a 4 bedroom at Summit last year.  We live less than 2 hours away and enjoy going there.  I found the first weeks to go are July 4th and Xmas.  It is not too hard to get a red week.  Consider it is an easy trade into Massanutten, I don't expect them to be great traders.  But I have not tried to exchange yet.  I would not buy just to trade.



Thanks, that's what I needed to know. I guess I'll stick with buying somewhere that I can personally use. Virginia definitely is not it


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 15, 2009)

We used to have a great RCI insider who posted on these boards, Bootleg.  He always said that there were four places that RCI always had availibility - Branson, Orlando, Williamsburg, and Massanutten.  That tells you a lot about trade power.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 15, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> We used to have a great RCI insider who posted on these boards, Bootleg.  He always said that there were four places that RCI always had availibility - Branson, Orlando, Williamsburg, and Massanutten.  That tells you a lot about trade power.



I somewhat disagree with you on trade power.  The thing with Massanutten is that it is a huge resort, so there is always availability.  I have gotten some really good trades with my 7/4 weeks that I bank.  It is not a fantastic trader, but certainly a very good trader.  I have gotten 2 BR in Maui, Kona, HHI, Palm Springs, Branson, San Diego, to name a few, and all gold crown in prime season, especially during kids vacation weeks.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 15, 2009)

Maintenance fees are still quite reasonable for 4 br lockouts.  Fees for 2br and 4br's are the same.

However, I'd be careful about thinking they will stay low.  You'd be surprised how fast they can rise if the wrong management company ever takes over (Festiva, Diamond, etc.).  Greensprings in Williamsburg that was $425 for a 4br lockout 4 or 5 years ago is now almost $1200.  Last years increase was 23%!!!!!  The closer the resort comes to being sold out and the developer moving on (if your lucky) the higher the fees are likely to go.  The reserves have usually been underfunded while the developer was in active sales just to keep the fees artificially low to aid sales.

Be careful.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 15, 2009)

No, only because with Wyndham, I can get more flexibility and just about as many weeks with a 154,000pt purchase.

However, if I had to chose a weeks only resort to purchase at, Massenutten would be one, because its driving distance to my home, has low MF's and lots of amenities.  It also trades well from what I hear.


----------



## shar (Mar 26, 2009)

I would buy a prime summer beach week at a resort where you want to go.  This should trade well and you can most likely rent it.  We own at Seatime(MD) week 26 which is a fantastic trader and MF are $320 a year.  Also A Place At the Beach (NC) which has fees of $414 is strong.  These fees will stay lower as 50% of both resorts are fully owned condo's and not time share. We can pull "mas a nothing" (term I have heard used by many) with our lowest Dikhololo South Africa trader.  I do not mean to be disrespectful to owner's there as this is a very nice place if you want to use it yourself. For trading purposes I believe there are better options.

Shar


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what would be the average price for a 4 bedroom lockout redweek?  I recently saw one on eBay that went for around $2800 I think.  I was surprised it went that high.

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## janej (Mar 26, 2009)

$2800 was really low, the lowest on ebay I remember seeing.  I bought one last year for just under $3500 and only got it because the seller did not have much feedback.  The normal price was around $5000 on ebay.  I could not get any broker to sell me for $5000.  

The main reason for me to buy there is the low maintenance fee and we live only 90 minutes away.  It is very easy to trade in.  But it would cost me $328 in RCI exchange fee + 2 weeks to trade in for a 4 bedroom.  My maintenance fee after the huge jump is less than $600.  I could also get over $120k RCI points if I use PDF.  If MF does not jump up again, I would keep mine for a long time.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 26, 2009)

*I agree, that was the lowest that I had seen*



janej said:


> $2800 was really low, the lowest on ebay I remember seeing.  I bought one last year for just under $3500 and only got it because the seller did not have much feedback.  The normal price was around $5000 on ebay.  I could not get any broker to sell me for $5000.



$2800 is definitely not high for the 4 BR lock-off.  It amazes me that the 2BR and 4BR has the same maintenance fee.  They had a 2BR listed on eBay and I don't think it got any bids.


----------



## holdem (Mar 27, 2009)

You should never buy where you don't plan on using. Buy where you want to go and trade if you want to not because you have to.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

*An eBay auction that closed tonight was $4150*



Egret1986 said:


> $2800 is definitely not high for the 4 BR lock-off.  It amazes me that the 2BR and 4BR has the same maintenance fee.  They had a 2BR listed on eBay and I don't think it got any bids.



for a 4 BR Summit 1-52 Float.  That one that closed earlier was $2425.  I believe that the $4150 is pretty typical for these on eBay.


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 27, 2009)

yes, I was watching that one 2nite.  I coulnit believe that it went for $4150 compared to the exact same thing a few nights ago on ebay for $2500 or so.

Debi


----------



## SBK (Mar 28, 2009)

We paid Holiday Group $3800 last summer for a 4 bedroom 1 -- 52 float.  We thought we got a good price for the time.  (Of course the MFs went up the minute we closed.   )

We bought it to use, but you know the story about your best laid plans.  We reserved for a four generation family vacation and everybody was on board to come.  Then our grandson got engaged and set a summer wedding date for San Diego.  Much happiness and many changed plans.    We all head to CA rather than VA.

So for this year, we deposited the lower unit and will rent out the upper.  The lower looks like it will an OK trader, considering how late I deposited it -- I did not do it as soon I as found out about the change in plans.

We are happy that we bought because we anticipate using both units for family most years and the MF is still less expensive than renting or buying an extra vacation.


----------

